# Antec 1200 Side Panels.



## J-Man (Dec 12, 2008)

I WISH Antec would create better side panels like the guy has done in this video...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RSMkrUSUB3w


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

MNPCTeach freaking rocks , they've done so many amazing mods


----------



## viczulis (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm redoing my 1200 right now. I think I'll do what they did for window.

Thanks man


----------



## J-Man (Dec 12, 2008)

KBD said:


> *MNPCTeach* freaking rocks , they've done so many amazing mods


?


----------



## viczulis (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey if anyone else is interested. Here's a place on e-bay which sells plexi glass at a decent price. Different sizes and colors and will cut pieces for you. I just ordered my piece but will save link.


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-8-inch-clear-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2008)

J-Man said:


> ?



thats the people who did this mod. if you noticed in the video it said something about MNPCTech presents or something like that. You are not from the US so thats why you prolly never heard of them. They do a bunch of freaking cool mods, check out their shop website http://www.mnpctech.com/, you'll see what i mean.


----------



## viczulis (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks again KDB  J-Man  here's a couple pics before and after. I thought I was just going to be painted case again. (did not really like the silver) but once you showed me that I had to do it.

Hopefully I'll have it back together tonight or tomorrow. Putting in lighted feet and thinking about making a top for that big fan. Dont like the idea of something falling in. Thinking clear plexi an inch or so higher then grill.


----------

